# [Guide] How To Disable Ota "automatic Updates" From Hp.



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

*+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + At your own risk + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +*

*How to disable OTA "Automatic Updates" from HP.*

I like webOS but I hate HP's forcefully imposed "updates" on my Touchpad. Here are some
simple steps by doing them you can change the permissions for NOT getting automatic
updates. I want to thank to *CombatTalon2* for his help.

Prerequisites
1) Preware
2) Internalz Pro
If you don't have the prerequisites, go here and install them: http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/23109-install-self-contained-android-build-on-touchpad-updated-oct-09-2011/

Procedure:
1) Boot into webOS, open program "InternalzPro".
2) Click on first folder (Paper sticking out of the folder)
3) Click on first folder (Paper sticking out of the folder)
4) Find and click "usr" folder
4) Find and click "bin" folder
5) Click on the top left icon says "InternalzPro"
6) Click on Preferences
7) Scroll down to "Master mode" toggle to "ON"
8) Click to top icon and close it
9) Scroll down to "Update Daemon" touch "UpdateDaemon" and press "info" and press "Linux Permissions"
10) Change the three lower toggles to -x -x -x.
11) Press OK and Reboot.

*+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + At your own risk + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +*


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't see why people do not like automatic updates. You guys have them turned on on your computers. I like the fact that I can be away and have my TouchPad automatically update itself rather than just letting me know and me having to sit through the entire update. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> I don't see why people do not like automatic updates. You guys have them turned on on your computers. I like the fact that I can be away and have my TouchPad automatically update itself rather than just letting me know and me having to sit through the entire update. Just my 2 cents.


On our computers most of us don't have custom OS on it so there is no or a little chance of conflict between OSs. Secondly, this update 3.0.4 have known tendency of breaking moboot and there are some reports of breaking accelerometer as well. The latest position/future of webOS can be read here http://www.tomshardware.com/news/webos-hp-touchpad-palm-pre,13860.html
If you want to keep smooth running CM7 on your TP you have get the feedback of the people before you do the webOS "update" to your device, is it doing more good than bad or vice versa ?


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

i like my guide to not having webos update automatically.

dont boot into webos.

its super simple. and its 100% effective!


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

mooja said:


> i like my guide to not having webos update automatically.
> dont boot into webos.
> its super simple. and its 100% effective!


LOL! I think that's the super easiest guide!


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

Which I failed to think of, if you're talking about compatibility, why boot into webOS at all if you're not going to use it. I guess the above guide is for those that use both.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

gamer765 said:


> Which I failed to think of, if you're talking about compatibility, why boot into webOS at all if you're not going to use it. I guess the above guide is for those that use both.


Yessir!


----------



## UCLAKoolman (Dec 16, 2011)

I would like to do this to my touchpad now that the 3.0.5 update for WebOS is out and I have Xron 2.9.1 installed on my device. I'm curious if this tweak works on 3.0.4, and I'd also like to know if anyone who used this tweak has run into issues upgrading to 3.0.5. I've been reading some horror stories of bootlooping touchpads and certainly don't want this frustration. I'm perfectly content with CM7 and rarely use WebOS, so I'd like to hold off updating as long as possible, but don't want to ruin any chance of upgrading in the future


----------



## netkillercat (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is a quick







 way via terminal

cd /usr/bin
mount -o remount,rw /
chmod -x UpdateDaemon
mount -o remount,ro /

Then, either reboot or execute:
killall UpdateDaemon

No more Updates 

just in case

 re-enable 



cd /usr/bin
mount -o remount,rw /
chmod +x UpdateDaemon
mount -o remount,ro /

Then restart your tablet and automatic updating should be back.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

lol I use webOS mostly.








archlinux too


----------

